# Am I The Only One?



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Am I the only one that will be eating black-eyed peas and hog jowl/ham hock/pork of some kind on New Years Day?????

I'll also have a pone of Cornbread that will make you wanna slap ya mammy!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in for the cornbread but I hate black-eyed peas!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2007)

I understand the concept, Uncle Bob,  but never got into the "tradition" at  New  Years.  I  like (and eat) all components, but don't  include them in  my holiday festivities.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Normally we do the same, black eyed peas with hamhocks, cornbread and greens, but, DH can't eat it again this year, so, we won't be eating them. Not sure what we'll eat.

Never mind, DH said yes he is going to eat it, even if I have to put them in the processor


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2007)

So just what is a "pone" anyways. I'm a born and bred Northerner, and so am unfamiliar with some of the Southern delicacies. I know what cornbread is, both sweet and savory, and usually make it in a cast iron pan, in bacon grease (yum0. And I'm familiar with and enjoy ham hocks, usually in with some kind of beans, and love black eyed peas. None of those are traditional fare up here. But then again, I'm not a very traditional guy.

Here's what we'll be having with freinds:
1. Pulled pork made from a 19 lb pork butt, semi-boneless, cooked low and slow over natural charcoal with apple and maple wood for smoke.

2. My world famous chicken spring rolls with pineapple sweet & sour sauce.

3. Panko-breaded scallops, deep fried of course.

4. Indian Pastries, a wonderful Middle Eastern delight made by one of our guests every year.

4. Shrimp Scampi where I peel and devein shrimp and saute' in butter and garlic.

5. Salad shrimp with cocktail sauce.

6. Beef kabobs with bell pepers, onions, and mushrooms, all coated with EVOO, salt 'n pepper.

7. Various deli cheeses - Muenster, Provolone, 2 kinds of Swiss, 2 different Cheddars.

8.Delie meats that include black forest ham, deli beef, home barbecued pork tenderloin, sliced deli thin, deli turkey, salami, capiacola, and calabrise. The only thing missing is the liverwurst.

9. Various veggies on a relish tray.

10. Non-alcoholic cocktails to toast in the New Year.

11. I have left over chocolate truffles that I made for Christmas, some filled with home-made caramel, some with home made cashew butter. There are also some home made chocolate squares made by tempering a blend of different brands of milk and semi-sweet chocolates to provide a silky smooth flavor that is somewhat sweeter than what you get in the store.

11. Home made Cream Soda made from fresh vanilla beans, Splenda (I'm diabetic so I have to make my own if I want cream soda. No one sells the stuff around here), and carbonated water.

By tomorrow night, you might just see and eclipse of the Nporthern Stars caused by our Northern bellies.  I won't have to eat for a week after that meal.  Good thing too.  After purchasing my part of this feast, I'm broke.

But all is well.  Pay-day is on Wednsday.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried Hoppin' John one new year and didn't care for it.  Sorry.


----------



## amber (Dec 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob, all I can say is YUCK , cept for the cornbread part. What the heck is hog jowl and ham hocks? I'm guessing those are the jaw and feet of the pig?  Enjoy!  Not sure what I'll be making for dinner new years eve.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

GW "Pone" can mean several things. Sometimes it's small 3 or 4 in dia. shapes of fried bread, or at my house, and others in my extended family it is a term given to cornbread cooked in a cast iron skillet, usually a 10 inch one...sometimes an 8 inch one. When the bread is turned out on a plate it is a "pone" of bread which is then sliced into wedges, buttered and consumed. It also could be called "skillet bread". It realy depends on ones locations customs, and what is common in ones family.

This would be a 12 inch specimen.....


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish I was with ya, UBob. With a nice jigger of Bourbon too.

have a great New Years!

I am not too sure what we will be eating on, but it should be good.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Am I the only one that will be eating black-eyed peas and hog jowl/ham hock/pork of some kind on New Years Day?????
> 
> I'll also have a pone of Cornbread that will make you wanna slap ya mammy!!



My peas are soaking as we speak, Uncle Bob....  My friend Renee is making the collards, and her daughter will be bringing the cornbread.  Too bad you're so far away!  Shall we save you a piece of Sweet Potato Pie?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

amber said:


> Uncle Bob, all I can say is YUCK , cept for the cornbread part. What the heck is hog jowl and ham hocks? I'm guessing those are the jaw and feet of the pig? Enjoy! Not sure what I'll be making for dinner new years eve.


 

 Hog jowl is indeed the cheek of the hog. It is cut into chunks, cured and smoked, and sometimes sliced. It can look like small slices of bacon. Ham hocks come from the small end of the ham. Some whole bone-in or shank portion hams can have most of or some of the hock intact.  Most of the time they are trimmed off of the ham and sold as cured and smoked, other times sold as "fresh" Both are used primarily as "seasoning" meats for beans, peas, greens, etc, much like ham and bacon are used. Since the jowl and the hock are not very "meaty" they are an inexpensive products.

Enjoy!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 30, 2007)

I couldn't imagine doing any beans(or greens) with out the smoky, yummy, goodness of the jowl! I am getting hungry thinking about it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> I wish I was with ya, UBob. With a nice jigger of Bourbon too.
> 
> have a great New Years!
> 
> I am not too sure what we will be eating on, but it should be good.


 
Come on Down!! I'm happy to know I am not the only "cultured" person here who will have Good Luck in the New Year!!




			
				ChefJune said:
			
		

> My peas are soaking as we speak, Uncle Bob.... My friend Renee is making the collards, and her daughter will be bringing the cornbread. Too bad you're so far away! Shall we save you a piece of Sweet Potato Pie?


 
Please do!! I shall bring Coffee & Chicory!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 30, 2007)

*southern gal*



Uncle Bob said:


> Am I the only one that will be eating black-eyed peas and hog jowl/ham hock/pork of some kind on New Years Day?????
> 
> I'll also have a pone of Cornbread that will make you wanna slap ya mammy!!


 

growing up in tenn. black eyed peas is a given.

i make a hoe cake with okra to go with em.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I tried Hoppin' John one new year and didn't care for it. Sorry.


 
Andy Hoppin John can be good, or just so-so depending on how carried away the cook gets with the rice. Sometimes I've seen it with too much rice IMO.
Next time try just the peas, cooked with ham or......tasso...and maybe throw a link of andouille in at the very last. Serve a little rice on the side. Or serve the peas over the rice, a la Red beans & rice style.

Enjoy!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 30, 2007)

Have never seen hog jowls, sounds great.  

Black-eyed peas are not my favorate at all.

A mess of greens with ham hocks and cornbread though, well, that rings my bell.  Afraid we have too much food around here from the holidays that we will be going through - urp.

God bless and Happy New Year y'all.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas are a New Years tradition in the south meaning if you eat them at that time it brings good luck for the following year the greens represent money to come as well ,the pork just gives a great a great flavor.I love Black Eyed peas or any other legume. Its mostly a southern tradition but if you put enough garlic and onions its really good.Only a spoonful is needed to guarantee good luck


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob I just moved from Colorado to Iowa.. If you ask for hog jowl in Colo. they looked at you like you had three heads.. Here in Ia they know what it is but no body 
IE WalMart/ Hy Vee/Aldi stocks it and will not order it for you. The last time I had some good jowl was in Sikeston Missouri @ the home of the throwed roll;s. I keep looking


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Andy Hoppin John can be good, or just so-so depending on how carried away the cook gets with the rice. Sometimes I've seen it with too much rice IMO.
> Next time try just the peas, cooked with ham or......tasso...and maybe throw a link of andouille in at the very last. Serve a little rice on the side. Or serve the peas over the rice, a la Red beans & rice style.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Bob, that sounds better than what I had.  Maybe it's time to retry it.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Andy Hoppin John can be good, or just so-so depending on how carried away the cook gets with the rice. Sometimes I've seen it with too much rice IMO.
> Next time try just the peas, cooked with ham or......tasso...and maybe throw a link of andouille in at the very last. Serve a little rice on the side. Or serve the peas over the rice, a la Red beans & rice style.
> 
> Enjoy!



I`m not sure if this counts or even if it would meet anyones standards, but this was last nights dinner:


----------



## simplicity (Dec 31, 2007)

When I first moved to Texas I'd never heard of the ham hocks, black-eyed peas, cornbread and greens combination for New Year's.  

It's become tradition.  It's fun!  Enjoy.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll be joining you Uncle Bob.  I always make some black-eyed peas and ham on New Years Day.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2007)

Your menu is on the money, Bob; mine differs only in the greens, which will be a mix of Collards, Mustard greens and kale.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Am I the only one that will be eating black-eyed peas and hog jowl/ham hock/pork of some kind on New Years Day?????
> 
> I'll also have a pone of Cornbread that will make you wanna slap ya mammy!!


The black eyed peas were  pretty good when I had them in the Army but I didn't get a recipe. Could you please tell us how you make them??


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2007)

I cook the blackeyed peas with some ham, then the rice is cooked separate. We don't have greens, but our "green" is cole slaw.  We also have some good cornbread with NO sugar.  When the food is plated, it will be a serving of rice with blackeyed peas served over and diced sweet onion on top and cornbread along side.  My mother uses hog jowl, but I don't. The ham is a good flavoring for the peas. We only have the peas one time a year. I don't enjoy the taste or the texture, so it is only for tradition that I serve them. The rest of the meal I enjoy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> The black eyed peas were pretty good when I had them in the Army but I didn't get a recipe. Could you please tell us how you make them??


 
Morning Bill. Happy New Year!

I don't have a 'formal' recipe for black-eyed peas. It's more of a seat-of the- pants deal for me. Here are some basic ideas. Use dry peas that come in 1 pound bags. About 1/2 bag will make a nice pot for 2 or 3 folks.  Cover well and soak the peas over night in plain water. This re-hydrates them speeding up the cooking time. Pour off the excess water (there should be some, so soak in plenty of water) Boil/simmer the peas in water until done. Seasoning meats can be almost anything. Hog jowl, ham hocks, bacon, chunks of ham, andouille, tasso, smoked pork neck bones, country ham, a ham bone, etc. etc. Other seasongs can include, onion, bell pepper, garlic, parsley, green onions,  salt, and pepper to name a few. The simplest idea is just boil/simmer them, seasoned with some type of seasoning meat with salt and pepper. From there just...

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!! Black eyed peas, collard greens, cornbread, sweet taters, sliced ham, iced tea and apple cobbler for dessert!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> I`m not sure if this counts or even if it would meet anyones standards, but this was last nights dinner:


 
hmmmmmm looks pretty good, but more like red beans than black-eyed peas...


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2007)

yes, it`s red beans, it`s all I had in other than Haricot.


----------



## Constance (Dec 31, 2007)

Here in southern Il, the tradition is ham'n beans (using the last of the Christmas ham), corn bread and cabbage. If a hambone is not available, hog jowl or ham hocks are used.
We'll be cooking ours tonight, as our youngest grandson's 10th birthday is tomorrow, and he wants cheeseburgers for his birthday dinner.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a couple of bags of fresh black eyed peas to cook tomorrow. Of course ya gotta have corn bread with them.
You cook black eyed peas like any other dried beans. The fresh ones I will make a stock with either ham hocks or salt pork first to cook them in.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 31, 2007)

Cannot do New Year's Day due to geographic restraints (Lou heads back to Philly on Tuesday)...But we will be at Delta Grill on New Year's Eve coming as close as possible to New Year's Day with pretty much the same menu as you!

Happy New Year, Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Cannot do New Year's Day due to geographic restraints (Lou heads back to Philly on Tuesday)...But we will be at Delta Grill on New Year's Eve coming as close as possible to New Year's Day with pretty much the same menu as you!
> 
> Happy New Year, Uncle Bob


 
I'll make sure there are no points taken off of your "luck" for the year, by eating them a little early!!

Happy New Year to you Miss Blue! 

(I wonder what will be happening on Rue Bourbon tonight?)


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2007)

Constance said:


> Here in southern Il, the tradition is ham'n beans (using the last of the Christmas ham), corn bread and cabbage. If a hambone is not available, hog jowl or ham hocks are used.
> We'll be cooking ours tonight, as our youngest grandson's 10th birthday is tomorrow, and he wants cheeseburgers for his birthday dinner.


 
heheheheheh   who asked him?  (just kidding, just kidding!)


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'll also have a pone of Cornbread that will make you *wanna slap ya mammy*!!


Ummm, I don't know how to respond to ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that

and.............................................no, I won't be eating it cause the invite's not come yet


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'll make sure there are no points taken off of your "luck" for the year, by eating them a little early!!
> 
> Happy New Year to you Miss Blue!
> 
> (I wonder what will be happening on Rue Bourbon tonight?)


 
Lou and I were on Rue Bourbon two New Year's Eves ago...about 4 months after Katrina, actually.  It was as hoppin' as could be expected.  We didn't get to see the fireworks, which is what we really went down for...  The fog was the thickest I'd ever seen in my life.

We're going back for the FQ jazzfest in April....Not doing Mardi Gras this year.  What about you?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

I might check into the Jazz Fest....Mardi Gras is not on my calendar either.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 1, 2008)

In spite of the *JOB  *calling me several time yesterday, and an urgent request for some of "Dad's Chicken soup by an under-the-weather daughter, we managed to make everything on the list I posted.  We had some new freinds over to the house along with the freinds we traditionally invite.  The food was great and plentiful(you just have to try making pulled pork over a divided bed of charcoals, with chunks of hickory placed on top of the charcoal), with the freinds being even greater.  We laughed as we recounted some of the stories from our youth (one of our new guests, the husband, had nearly as many stories as I have, and he helped me embellish my famous "Niagra River Incedent" tall tale by inserting the perfect questions or comments at just the right time.  We laughed 'till our bellies hurt.

Recipe for a perfect New Year's Eve, by G.W.:

Warm freinds, as many as your home will comfortably handle, in a relaxed atmosphere

Good food and drink (all of us were non-alcoholic drinkers except the new couple's husband, and he reports that though there was no alcohol, he had one of the best times ever)

Be who you are, warts, moles, and all.  (of course you know that I get better looking every day and so I don't have to worry about any of that)

Be a genuine freind to all at your party/celebration.

Keep it small so that the freindships deepen and no-one feels left out.

When the hour hits, give your spouse, or that person who is special to you, a heartfelt kiss.  Clink glasses with your freinds, and toast in the New Year.

After another 15 minutes or so, kick everybody out of the house and go to bed with your spouse, you know, to bring in the New Year properly.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Oh, that pulled pork, well it just makes an outstanding breakfast on some toasted whole wheat bread, with a perfectly poached egg on top.


----------



## heatherjelliott (Jan 1, 2008)

*It's New Years Day!!!*

Of coarse I will have blackeyed peas! It's tradition!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2008)

heatherjelliott said:


> Of coarse I will have blackeyed peas! It's tradition!


 

Miss Heather...What part of the South are you from?


----------



## heatherjelliott (Jan 1, 2008)

*That obvious?*

I am originally from Nashville. I was there for 30 years and then in Chcago for 7. Now I'm in mid-Florida. I'm not big on southern style cooking,though And living in Chicago turned me into a food snob, but the one good thing in Florida is there are some great seafood restaurants!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I could join you there, UB.  I usually cooked Black-Eyed Peas, Fried Potatoes, and Cornbread on New Year's Day.  Unfortunately, now that I'm with PeppA, her tradition is to make "Beer Shrimp", lots of crab, lobster, etc.  We did the shrimp this year.  It's OK, I guess.  I just really miss Black-Eyed Peas.  Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the house that eats them.


----------



## oldcampcook (Jan 2, 2008)

We had them, but also had corned beef brisket and cabbage.


----------



## oldcampcook (Jan 2, 2008)

What is hawg jowl?  Only the most important thing to cook in greens!  And smoked hocks go in almost everything for flavor: greens, beans, etc.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sitting down with a bowl of Hoppin' John as I type. Didn't feel like cooking yesterday.  It's the best Hoppin' John I've made to date.  One difference is I used a rice mixture (different types of rice to include some orzo etc.)  Ummmm.


----------



## heatherjelliott (Jan 2, 2008)

i think a hawg jawl is a jawg of a hawg?!? being from the south you would think i would know that, but i don't. the only southern thing i've ever cooked was pulled pork sandwiches with my awesome bbq sauce- on the side of coarse cuz mt pork is way too tastey on it's own


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2008)

no sir, I made bep for new years and posted my recipe too.  check it out below: 

A tradition for many of us, southern or not, (I'm not). Very healthy little bean, right up there with black beans and crowder peas for nutritional value. 

How'd you all make them?  Post your recipes.

Here's my basic: 

soak peas over night

broth with ham hock and a slosh of white wine

chop and saute onion garlic carrot celery (and this year parsnip too) 

simmer together with bay leaf and a few sprigs of thyme couple hours

blanche and chop your fave dark leafy green (kale this year), add to pot.

slice and brown smoked or garlic sausage, add to pot (or leftover ham)

cut meat off hock add to pot, discard bone

adjust salt and pepper

serve over rice with crusty bread and hot sauce

(could easily be made with smoked turkey legs and wings if preferred)


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2008)

for those having trouble finding smoked pork products:

Harringtons of Vermont

The Bacon of the Month Club can also hook you up with whatever you need wherever you live in the connected 48.

Hog jowl is jowl bacon, regular bacon is belly bacon, same great taste, jowl bacon is more tender.   Think of hocks as smoked knees and ankles.  

When your grocery won't stock it, try the internet...99% of the time you can now find it.  You can even get Kansas Seal multi grain pancake mix and that is awesome stuff! 

Happy 2008 my friends!


----------



## heatherjelliott (Jan 3, 2008)

okay, my first stupid question--- i have never cooked a small roast, so how long and at what temp would i cook a 2.32lb. bottom round roast in the oven if iwanted it extremely rare?


----------



## sage™ (Jan 4, 2008)

I have only cooked rib roasts rare..I think that bottom round needs to cook to well done since its a cheaper cut of meat. You can do it on top of the stove or in the oven.
For top of stove, season it then brown it first in some oil, spoon out any excess oil. Add liquid of your choice, broth, red wine, water, mushroom soup,,etc. throw in some carrots, onions, garlic, potatoes. Cover and simmer until the meat is just about falling apart. (maybe post this in the beef section)


----------

